# Oak Spirals



## GerardVineyard (Mar 2, 2012)

Besides French oak being twice the money, what's the difference between them and American oak spirals?


----------



## Wiz (Mar 4, 2012)

I have found that French oak does not have the degree of oak flavor that American oak has. If you use heavy toast, American can be over powering. I prefer the house toast of Hungarian which I find is between the two.


----------



## tonyt (Mar 4, 2012)

French is more subtle and to me takes a bit longer than American. I usually use American early (primary and secondary), Hungarian cubes mid term (clearing) and French later (in aging). I don't usually use all three in one kit but that's not to say that I haven't either. This link gives some terrific oak descriptions of the effects of oaking. http://www.xtraoak.com/


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2012)

Ive found its almost impossible to over oak a wine with French. Its a much more subtle oak with much les vanilla to it.


----------

